

There’s one key difference between kids who excel at math and those who don’t - minimax
http://qz.com/139453/theres-one-key-difference-between-kids-who-excel-at-math-and-those-who-dont/

======
tokenadult
"For high school math, inborn talent is just much less important than hard
work, preparation, and self-confidence." This statement from the article is
essentially correct, and is well backed up by comparative studies of
mathematics education using different instructional methods in the United
States, and especially by international comparisons in mathematics education.

My current work is teaching advanced mathematics classes to elementary-age
learners in a supplemental program (year-round, locally) and advising parents
on the education of precocious learners of mathematics (two weeks each summer,
as part of an international summer program). So I try to keep up with the
voluminous research on mathematics education. Learner attitudes are crucial.
The job of a teacher is to help build successful learner attitudes.

For parents, I have posted online a set of FAQs on mathematics instruction,

"Problems versus Exercises"

[http://www.epsiloncamp.org/ProblemsversusExercises.php](http://www.epsiloncamp.org/ProblemsversusExercises.php)

"Repetition and Practice"

[http://www.epsiloncamp.org/RepetitionPractice.php](http://www.epsiloncamp.org/RepetitionPractice.php)

"Resources about Learning Mathematics"

[http://www.epsiloncamp.org/LearningMathematics.php](http://www.epsiloncamp.org/LearningMathematics.php)

"Courage in the Face of Stupidity"

[http://www.epsiloncamp.org/CourageandStupidity.php](http://www.epsiloncamp.org/CourageandStupidity.php)

with the FAQs intended to help parents impart to their children attitudes and
study habits that will build more success in learning mathematics. The level
of mathematics expected of learners in United States senior high schools is
not particularly hard--it is the level expected of junior-high-school students
in several parts of east Asia and some parts of Europe. But initial poor
preparation in mathematics in elementary school[1] often hobbles United States
learners as they grow up into high school age.

[1] [http://www.ams.org/notices/200502/fea-
kenschaft.pdf](http://www.ams.org/notices/200502/fea-kenschaft.pdf)

[http://diyhpl.us/~bryan/papers2/Word%20problems%20in%20Russi...](http://diyhpl.us/~bryan/papers2/Word%20problems%20in%20Russia%20and%20America.pdf)

------
midgetjones
I think you could replace 'math' with pretty much any endeavour and the
article would still ring true.

As a musician, I've heard so many people say "I'd love to be able to play
[instrument], but I just don't have musical talent", when in reality it was
caused by an uninspiring teacher, or lack of practise.

~~~
readme
If someone really loved playing an instrument, they'd get one and learn to
play it well.

People who say this do not love playing an instrument. They love the
romanticized idea of playing an instrument.

